# Who here has kissed a girl??



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have not.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I have but it barely counts, I didn't like her.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

...and i liked it


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah



Imbored21 said:


> I have not.


are you waiting for marriage or some ****?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No, I don't believe I have.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yupp, a very long time ago and it was disgusting. I don't swing that way unfortunately. But hey i guess it's better than nothing...


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Si, but not in a long time.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I kissed some girls and I.... was blah about it


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I've only kissed two girls. There are people who have kissed like ten girls. My brother is one of those people. The last time I hooked up with a girl was six years ago. Haven't been on any other dates.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> I kissed some girls and I.... was blah about it


what flavour was her chapstick?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> what flavour was her chapstick?


flaky


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Never "romantically" kissed anyone of either gender. I have, of course, kissed many babies of both genders and have been kissed by many family members over my lifetime, as well as kissed many, many beings of different species. 

Basically, if you're cute and soft and/or fluffy, I will kiss you. :kiss


----------



## Radekk (Aug 12, 2015)

I have. Now What. Better question is who will die as a virgin?


----------



## Monkeygirl (Aug 7, 2015)

I have kissed a girl and it was gross.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. Sounds gross.


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

No, and I do not want to.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Only a friendly one back when we were in grade school. On the cheeks.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Ew, no. Kissing seems so gross. Why would I want to shove my mouth into another persons mouth? That seems so unsanitary and disgusting as ****.

Why do people even kiss? Please, tell me. Does it feel good/sexual? Does kissing give people the same feeling as an orgasm or something? Why do people kiss? What's the damn point? 

No seriously, I'm really confused on the whole concept of kissing.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

The only occasion in my whole life that i got close to being kissed by a girl was in a dare. Not actually a dare, but something like that. Anyway, she was going to kiss me(on the cheek) and i stopped her for a very stupid reason. And i regret that moment like ****.


----------



## Insignificant Other (Apr 1, 2015)

I am a guy, and I answered no. But I have kissed guys.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I've kissed one girl, my ex. I've also kissed some guys.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have. A few times. It was nice (while it lasted) but it's hardly the kind of thing you should feel like you can't live without. Like I said, everything is temporary. No matter how good it is.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

But you've had so much sex in your life, you can kiss these girls you're boning you know.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Me. :b


----------



## PanchoGordo (Aug 23, 2015)

*Everywhere...*

...sorry, I thought you asked *where* I have kissed a girl.
:wink2:


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

I kissed my long-distance girlfriend a bunch of times when we were together in June. :mushy


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Her breath was kickin. Do you know how to brush your efffin teef?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I've kissed girls.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I kissed a girl and I lik- no I'm just kidding lol. I have kissed neither a man nor a woman. :X


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah, I kissed my kitten last week. She scrached me in the face.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many times ... but it's been a long time. :cry


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

I have difficulties getting within touching distance of other people. So, no. Entirely undecided on whether I care, though.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have never even had a conversation with a girl outside of work let alone kissed one
23 and still i see not chance of that changing anytime soon


Radekk said:


> I have. Now What. Better question is who will die as a virgin?


I will it wont be changing


AussiePea said:


> But you've had so much sex in your life, you can kiss these girls you're boning you know.


I was thinking the same he must of jumped a few bases


----------



## Asrais (Aug 22, 2015)

I have - but only in a playful way, the girl is my friend.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No, I've only kissed women. And one cat.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

You skip the kissing. You just get straight to the sex.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

i have
girls are such majestic creatures


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whether or not a man has kissed a girl, it has no bearing on a person.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

My sister says that I French kiss the best!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

WinterDave said:


> My sister says that I French kiss the best!


Are you from The South? Your location says Massachusetts. :stu


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I never got it on with a girl, but I have kissed many boys, oh it feels so much better when I dream about it though.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

One time.
Next and last thing I want to kiss is my life goodbye, only thing that stops me from doing it is lack of courage.
All of the people who commited suicide because of ****ty life situations, I hope you are flying peacefully through space and explore worlds far away and maybe go beyond the planck wall to discover the origins of our universe.
One day I will join in and finally fullfill my childhood dream of flying into space.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Other girls aren't interested in me. :c


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Probably 10 or so?


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Only hugs & hold hands.


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

Once, and she was a terrible kisser. =[


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I've never gone that far with a girl. o_o


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have kissed a girl but it has been a while.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> But you've had so much sex in your life, you can kiss these girls you're boning you know.


I heard hookers have a no kiss policy...

I kissed a girls hand as she pushed my face away from her.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I have when I was being molested by another girl at my school.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I have ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> I have when I was being molested by another girl at my school.


I'm sorry that happened to you!


----------



## DefineLife (Aug 13, 2015)

I kissed to girls i dated in my life. with one girl i was making out for 2 hours straight.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Damn...
That ***** should be beaten to a bloody pulp.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

LostInReverie said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you!


Thanks cute girly. Its alright im over that now.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

A few girls I met on OKCupid, including my ex. That's it. I really want to meet someone in real life and kiss them, I just can't convince them to go on a romantic date with me.


----------



## mishapisha (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah, it was nice.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, it was nice. Some nicer than others.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

56% of girls have kissed a girl. 

52% of guys have kissed a girl



So if you're a girl, you are slightly more likely to have kissed a girl before.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I kissed a girl. I love kissing, something I'd like to do a lot more of if I meet another woman.


----------



## ProfessionalGinger (Mar 31, 2015)

I've kissed 22 girls.

First kiss was just over a year ago, though. Happy that I'm improving


----------

